
An Open Letter to Tesco UK - iuguy
http://44con.com/2012/08/02/an-open-letter-to-tesco-uk/#more
======
mryan
I think calling this an open letter is a bit misleading, as it makes me expect
some kind of useful content or opinion. This would be better described as "An
Open Sales Pitch To Tesco UK", as it can be summarised as:

Para 1: "Tesco has security problems, as noted on Twitter"

Para 2: "Tesco should pay for our security classes"

Para 3: "Tesco should pay for our security classes"

Re: "We just wanted to help out and had no direct way of contacting you." -
given that a large part of security awareness is information gathering, I
would be surprised if this is the case. It took me thirty seconds to find a
way of contacting the IT Director for Tesco.com (well, I found his contact
details - he might have a gatekeeper to keep sales pitches away).

I applaud your sense of timely marketing, I hope it works out. Your ad
certainly raised my interest in learning about V-SAT vulnerabilities.

